# advice, help, suggestions or something



## nappyspexx (Jul 21, 2012)

wife and been together for close to 3 years been married for 1 and a half.. now im just wondering.... is it wrong of me for wanting to check out of my marriage or end after a short period of time?


----------



## muttgirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Depends--why do you want out and why did you get married in the first place? We had a lot of problems our first couple years and it made everything seem hard but we did learn we HAD to talk about some things and try to see if our longterm goals were the same. And yes, if you dont work at it, the boredom and the grind will make you nuts.


----------



## nappyspexx (Jul 21, 2012)

Im just tired. and at times overwhelmed... Cause more so now it never seems like im doing enough according to the wife.. She does have crzy anxiety and bi-polar symptons bt has not been diagnosed for bi-polar. she on meds and taking them... but no matter how hard i try just never seem like a really gain an inch..Im tired of trying different things cause im running out of options, i listen and talk to her to try to make use better even take the kids off her hands so she can regroup at times. bt theres always something.... i really love her bt yea ur right got some thinking to do..thanks for the response


----------

